# Low dose DNP log (yet another)



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I knnow this isn't the first nor the last DNP log on this forum but when I was doing my own research logs are what helped me the most (alongside the few studies on this compound).

I'm 160, trying to cut down before my summer cycle as I have left myself go after my injury.

I got some yellow magic dnp of which I'll use 125mg(yellow magic) per day and maybe just maybe up it to 125/250/125. Anyway, I'm using DNP as a diet aid, I know I can cut without it but frankly bored of how long it takes to cut the normal way (I've done my dues, counting all bulks and cuts I've probably lost over 250 pounds ^^ ).

These are the supps I'm running alongside DNP: Vit E,Vit C,Vit D, Curcumin,ALA,NAC,Broccoli extract,Garlic extract,Pomegranate extract,Cranberry extract, Pyruvate, Glycerine(will add when I can get it), Electroyle supplement 3 times a day (has a mix of essentiel minerals), asian mushroom extract,beta glucan as well as zing,magnesium and will add potassium (I take these irregularly as needed).

I also drink a shake made of 300g of broccoli, 250 g of spniash, 30g of Fruit concentrate blend of ''superfruits'', 30g of wheatgrass powder, 30g of mixed superveggies, 30g of hemp protein.

I might be overdoing it a bit with supps but I take most of these on a daily basis anyway. I don't take a multi as I track my food intake on cron-o-meter, I've got 0 defficencies.

I will also take 50-100 (depending on how I feel, mcg of T3, I've been on 100 for 2 weeks not but I feel the one I'm on is bunk, have ordered a new one which I should get soon).

I plan to run this for however long it takes for abs to appear again which I estimate to be a month/ month and a half (I'm usually much leaner, just bloated due to a strong binge week  ) .

Diet will be consisting of 1800 kcal with strong emphasis on veggies and high anti-oxidant fruits. Will also be keeping protein highish.

I lift 3 times a week, don't plan to do much cardio if I feel the heat is too much (tends to get really hot at my gym) but I will go on morning fasted jogs if I see the weight loss stalling (doubt it).

I will also be using some sibutramine (once I get it) to control hunger, which I'll add to my yohimbine and green tea stack. I don't think I'll need any caffein but if I do I have my tasty red bulls.

As for water I drink 1.5 l of water in which I dissolve vit C as well as 3 extra liters per day+ a veggie shake which has another liter. If I feel that I need more then I'll increase my intake.

I think I haven't forgotten anything? Oh yeah pics, will be posted at the end since I think I look like **** now (came back from injury+bloated) so we can all laugh at how **** (but skinny) I look at the end of the cycle  .

Cheers, if you've got any questions please feel free and if you think I forgot anything likewise.

By the way i've researched DNP for over a year before making the jump, I feel the risk/rewards of my approach are acceptable, a dose as low as mine with all the precautions I'm taking should be enough to have a fairly safe run and get to my goal weight.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the like @DiggyV I guess I must be doing something right, I've read everything you wrote about DNP.

Anyhow, not much to say really besides the insane diarrea (went to the bathroom 5 times, loose stools as hell) fiber intake is high, water intake is high. I ate at maintenance today since I felt a bit hungry around the afternoon but very clean diet. It'll be easier once I get the sibutramine, will rock a decent 200-300 cal deficit. Other than this I've got a bit of a co**** throat, not sure if it's due to dnp or just a cold (I never get sick, when I get colds or the flu it's usually just a co**** throat , thanks beta-glucan+zinc  ). Having my spinach shake before bed and will take the other 125 mg tonight.

Btw, I did sweat at night but nothing massive and had some amazing dreams


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 3 today, just weighted myself: 149,6lb . Not sure how much of it is water weight and bloat droping and how much is DNP but I definitely feel much better being 10 pounds lighter ^^.

Still no sides, didn't sweat much tonight. I'm not feeling much besides sore throat and runny stools, I was waay too tired to lift today+ still have massive DOMS from my last leg workout so I might not head to the gym until tuesday. Will keep you guys updated.

By the way, if anyone could give me some info on crystal vs powder?

Just asked Santa and the yellow magic dnp tabs I've got are crystal, this is one of the areas where I didn't research enough (I assumed i was going to get powder). I find conflicting info on dosage difference, half life... anyone could shed some light that'd be cool


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 4, nothing to report really, i'm stil on 125, decent sweating at night, other than that nothing much. I'll up the dose to 250mg today, this 125 is almost too easy I don't feel anything.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, tried 250mg and can really feel the difference. I felt like **** all day as well as mild headaches. It's not THAT big of a deal tho. I'm going to go back to 125mg today and have the 125/250/125 thing I planned to run for 4 more days to get my blood levels stable at this increased dosage before thinking of adding any more.


----------



## ForeverNI (Feb 17, 2014)

Im gonna follow this with interest i am tempted to run it myself but i dont think i could afford to run the amount of supps you are lol


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good mate, can tell you've done your research 

TBH, the only supps that would be good for you on DNP is:

Vit C - 3000mg

Vit E - 800mg

ALA - 1200mg

Glycerine - 3x15ml

Electrolyte Tablets

All the others just aren't needed.

Oh, and with T3 all you need if you want, is 50mcg split into two doses. Your only replacing your natural supply


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Looks good mate, can tell you've done your research
> 
> TBH, the only supps that would be good for you on DNP is:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip mate, most the extra sups I'm running are part of my usual stack anyhow  .

It's actually going good, I'm back on 125mg and it feels much better, can't really tell if I lost any weight or not, I'll wait till the end to judge.

I'm taking a break from dosing tonight since I have an xray coming up tomorrow, i'll probably dose 250mg tomorrow night if everything goes well ^^ .


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

ForeverNI said:


> Well I inquired about getting my hands on some DNP from my guy I get most things off but he says he can't get it which is a real shame he said he's never heard of it lol!!
> 
> I no it can be purchased online but I can find one site and it looks dodgy as he'll lol


buy ******


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going back on tonight, 250mg. added liposomal glutathione (best antioxidant around besides c60-oo).

Edit: just realised I left my glutathione at the shop where I got some water this morning ... hope they still have it otherways that's 50£ down the drain...

Anyhow, took my dnp dose an hour ago, damn I miss being off it already ^^ . (those who tried dnp know what I mean, just gives you that corpse feeling xD, this is exactly what chronic mild poisoning feels like haha).


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

250mg tonight, sweating like crazy at night, woke up a few times to pee (which is normal for me on dnp). Didn't weight myself since I went out last night, I know you're not supposed to drink while on dnp, downed 1 l of water and 1 small (250ml) beer and another 1l of water afterwards. Don't think it was that bad but looking back shouldn't have done it, anyhow after the beer had an extra meal which I wasn't supposed to but all in all it's all going good. I'll stay on 250mg for the next 23 days as I've already written, no cardio (just lots of walking around the town) as my gym is VERY hot, I'm going lifting today,chest day looking forward to it.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't forget to watch your body temperature. If it ever goes above 99.1 immediately drop the dosage.

If you did that while on dnp - you can safely ensure you won't be visiting ER's.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> Don't forget to watch your body temperature. If it ever goes above 99.1 immediately drop the dosage.
> 
> If you did that while on dnp - you can safely ensure you won't be visiting ER's.


I don't really feel hot at all, I sweat a lot at night when going to sleep (taking my dosage before bed) but other than that the rest of the day is fine, even my workouts are good. Thanks for the tip 

Update: drank a liter of water when I woke up at 5am before heading back to bed so I didn't weight myself n the morning, I'm going to weight myself tomorrow.

So far, nothing new to notice.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> I don't really feel hot at all, I sweat a lot at night when going to sleep (taking my dosage before bed) but other than that the rest of the day is fine, even my workouts are good. Thanks for the tip
> 
> Update: drank a liter of water when I woke up at 5am before heading back to bed so I didn't weight myself n the morning, I'm going to weight myself tomorrow.
> 
> So far, nothing new to notice.


Glad everything's going good so far,

Little mental tip I'd like to share with you... don't weigh yourself until at least 5 days after your last DNP dose. Reason being DNP causes heavy water retention, so in most cases your weight will not change until the water has dropped which is about 5 days when the majority of DNP has left the body.

On one DNP run, I stayed on for 4 weeks at 250mg... I actually went up a few pounds! But when I stopped, it showed I lost like a stone and a half in a few days haha!


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Glad everything's going good so far,
> 
> Little mental tip I'd like to share with you... don't weigh yourself until at least 5 days after your last DNP dose. Reason being DNP causes heavy water retention, so in most cases your weight will not change until the water has dropped which is about 5 days when the majority of DNP has left the body.
> 
> On one DNP run, I stayed on for 4 weeks at 250mg... I actually went up a few pounds! But when I stopped, it showed I lost like a stone and a half in a few days haha!


Thanks for the tip mate, problem I'm having is I'm trying an IF style diet but even with sibutramine I find myself getting hungry at night (have my meal for lunch), I keep eating 300-400 above maintenance thinking oh it's okay the dnp will get rid of it, I know eating at or slighty below maintenance is the sweet spot for DNP but mentally it's very diffcult  . How was your diet on DNP?.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah that's exactly my thinking, but you have to try really hard not to give into the cravings... it's really hard and I don't use Sibutramine either

What helped me is always having a bowl of salad and sugar free jelly in the fridge. That way the salad can make what your eat look a lot more, and the jelly is for in between meals and particularly when you crave something sweet.

Here's my diet:

7:30:

One slice of brown bread

Two strips of chicken

50g Cheese

10am:

Protein Bar

20 Almonds

1pm:

Two slices of brown bread

Half a tin of Tuna

20 Almonds

4pm (Pre-workout)

100g chicken breast

200g sweet potato

Mixed Vegetables

7pm (post workout)

Protein shake

Apple

8:30

100g chicken breast

Salad

10:15

Casein shake

200g Protein / 140g Carbs / 80g Fat / 2000 Calories


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> x


 @DiggyV

Need help with something, took my usual 250mg dose at night, drank some water and went to sleep.

Woke up the usual 2-3 times at night to pee.

Anyhow woke up in the morning had a bit of water and went to shower, wasn't feeling so good and suddenly it hit me, I could barely see, was feeling lightheaded almost like I was going to faint, I immediately knew what to do rushed back to my room and drank a ****loads of water (1 liter) and hald 2 kaki fruits (persimmons) I was INSTANTELY feeling better.

At it's peak I knew if I hadn't done anything I woould have fainted and then god knows what would have happened.

This is litteraly my FIRST side from DNP, I don't feel tired, lethargic , hot nothing on it. Weighted myself and got some great results so far (- 4.1 kg since I started and haven't come off for water weight loss yet) however I'm really scared ofthis happening again. I already know I'm skipping tonight's dose and going back to 125mg tomorrow. Btw I keep my temp in check, it's 100% fine.

Could it be blood sugar issue? I haven't ate anything since 4pm the night before and looking back I should have had way more water than I did (around 4 liters only whereas I usually aim for 6 on this stuff).

Can anyone offer some advice.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

If you're scared of the sides or interfering with your life - lower your dosage.

Take 2 days off and then go back to 125mg ed. Do that for a couple weeks or more then try 250mg if you wish. Don't forget to measure your body temperature to ensure nothign serious is goign on. If it's above 99.1, immediately stop dnp or lower dosage. Otherwise, next stop, ER.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You just went hypo because the dnp has emptied all your carb stores, I get it sometimes when running it if I don't eat as soon as I get up


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

thinkinht said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> Need help with something, took my usual 250mg dose at night, drank some water and went to sleep.
> 
> ...


definitely blood sugar - these are the classic hypoglycaemia symptoms. Water is less important than the simple sugars - fruit and fruit juice is good, a glucose / dextrose drink is even quicker.

NOT a lack of water issue, if you had drunk the 6 litres you wold have still had the incident, simply your body had run out of fuel.

You probably wouldn't have fainted - although you felt like you were going to. Need to keep a regular input of carbs through the day - you went over 12 hours without any. Also its good to front load any training with something like maltodextrin - I make up a pre- and intra- workout drink which is 20g of Science in Sport Go electrolytes, 20g BCAAs and 5g creatine, and this seems to stop any hypo or lethargy during of just after training.

Take a day off, drop back to 125mg and you should be fine.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, I really freaked out.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Buy some lucozade's, have them handy good source of sugar and electrolytes in a rush


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely no issue besides the hypoglycemia episode, it was my fault tho, decided not to take a break (had ample carbs before bed, more anti oxidants (added elagic acid), upped water intake... however today I didn't take any sibutramine and I definitely felt the DNP hunger, I consumed 1000ish calories over maintenance and I could still go for a pizza whereas on sibutramine I'm fine on maintenance or slightly above.

I think I might stay on sibutramine for a bit longer than DNP, maybe even during my upcoming cycle since tbol is known to increase hunger since I already have the appetite of a starving ethiopian high on weed.

By the way, one ''weird'' side effect I'm getting is my orgasms are a bit ''weird'', as in I don't get that ''pop'' before cuming, it just starts flowing directly and I feel they're a bit weaker. No problem with libido or duration of sex, but I definitely feel that it's a bit ''less'' intense, no issue with the girl tho but whatever. Just wondering if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

thinkinht said:


> Absolutely no issue besides the hypoglycemia episode, it was my fault tho, decided not to take a break (had ample carbs before bed, more anti oxidants (added elagic acid), upped water intake... however today I didn't take any sibutramine and I definitely felt the DNP hunger, I consumed 1000ish calories over maintenance and I could still go for a pizza whereas on sibutramine I'm fine on maintenance or slightly above.
> 
> I think I might stay on sibutramine for a bit longer than DNP, maybe even during my upcoming cycle since tbol is known to increase hunger since I already have the appetite of a starving ethiopian high on weed.
> 
> By the way, one ''weird'' side effect I'm getting is my orgasms are a bit ''weird'', as in I don't get that ''pop'' before cuming, it just starts flowing directly and I feel they're a bit weaker. No problem with libido or duration of sex, but I definitely feel that it's a bit ''less'' intense, no issue with the girl tho but whatever. Just wondering if anyone else noticed this.


Check your cum as well. It should be neon colour


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

It was pretty interesting reading that, you definitely did go hypo as others have said

What I found interesting, is that someone on a relatively low dose of DNP can go hypo pretty easy, where as I was using 750mg per day for seven days (for research/curiosity purposes), and not once felt hypo. Saying that I was falling asleep at random points in the day, so that was maybe a sign.



Juic3Up said:


> Check your cum as well. It should be neon colour


x2

I actually have a picture if anyone wants to see it :lol: And no, my kn*o*b isn't in the picture. I spunked on a piece of A4 paper to see how yellow it actually was :lol:


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> It was pretty interesting reading that, you definitely did go hypo as others have said
> 
> What I found interesting, is that someone on a relatively low dose of DNP can go hypo pretty easy, where as I was using 750mg per day for seven days (for research/curiosity purposes), and not once felt hypo. Saying that I was falling asleep at random points in the day, so that was maybe a sign.
> 
> ...


I think like others have said it might have been to the accidental fasting. usually my glucose levels are stable (75-80)

and LOL dude,

can't go in there recovering the cum  don't want to tell mygirl anything or I'll be back to condomland. And I did check it can't affect her.

Btw guys, just read something interesting today.

http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/02/25/the-russian-town-that-will-kill-you-in-60-seconds/?utm_source=front&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=direct

Oymyakon in Russia, coldest town on earth (-71 celsius sometimes), best town on earth for DNP ^^


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Another day another pound.

Lost 2 pounds since Sunday morning yet I can see that I'm retainning a bucketload of water (and my diet has been pretty high carbish). Tbh I'm vaguely watching calories, I know when I should stop eating but I've been having an extra carb serving at night before bed to avoid another hypo attack.

This is going great, no side to report except the usual: lethargy; feeling a bit under the weather and the occasional what I like to call ''head ****'' where you just have this headache that's not really strong but strong enough to question what you're doing with your life


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It's just a crap side affect but once your off and after a week the bloat should disappear and be left with good results if your diets been reasonably okay.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

Echo said:


> It was pretty interesting reading that, you definitely did go hypo as others have said
> 
> What I found interesting, is that someone on a relatively low dose of DNP can go hypo pretty easy, where as I was using 750mg per day for seven days (for research/curiosity purposes), and not once felt hypo. Saying that I was falling asleep at random points in the day, so that was maybe a sign.
> 
> ...


That is some serious research!!!


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

just keeping this going: haven't weighted myself like some have suggested it will fluctuate a lot so better wait till I'm done which should be in a bit over 2 weeks time, might bump the dose to 375mg for a couple of days next weekend but I probably wont even tho I feel fine, 250mg has been rather easy tbh. I can see how DNP can become addicting, I've done the traditional cutting in the past, this really isn't me trying to shortcut my way out of anything but anyone who's lost massive ammounts of weight transitionning from powerlifting to bbing can attest: the last 15 pounds are hell. I doubt I'm ever going to traditionnally cut again as long as everything goes well once I'm done with this dnp cycle (i.e no cataracts...). It's almost too easy and I'm not even watching my diet religiously. If I was dieting for a show this would have been a joke ^^ .

Anyhow, feeling fine today - will hit legs tonight.

By the way, I don't entice anyone to use this w/o doing proper research, I mean we don't know what the long term effects can be and while I'm fine on 250, I've read logs of Diggy doing bigger doses, I've read a post about Ausbuilt doing 1g or smthn others may find themselves at the ER at much lower doses. Hell I remember Echo mentioning a guy who felt like dying on 125. So if anyone is reading this who's thinking about it start really really low and take all precautions. (I started at 125mg eod and would have started with less if I had that available).


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice results, anyways only girls can get cataracts and that is a rare side for them too. You don't have worry about it.

Let us know how this cycle ends.

Cheers.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

mgseven said:


> That is some serious research!!!


You know when your doing serious research when your examining the thickness and colour of your sperm :lol:

At least I'm single, I wouldn't have to be scooping it out of my mrs then


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy hell, i love DNP.

Had a bit over maintenance calories yesterday then went for a leg session, my first serious session since my injury. It was amazing, haven't squatted in two years but still managed to move decent weights (I did leg presses for the previous workouts ^^ ).

Anyhow, back home that post leg workout hunger hit me, had some nuts and a bowl of oatmeal.

Take my 250mg dose and go to sleep.Now I'm thinking I'll wake up bloated (having just had carbs) and I'll probably be up a pound or two. Nope, weight is down 1 pound.

Love this stuff. Can. Only imagine what it would be like with strict diet a d cardio.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

thinkinht said:


> Holy hell, i love DNP.
> 
> Had a bit over maintenance calories yesterday then went for a leg session, my first serious session since my injury. It was amazing, haven't squatted in two years but still managed to move decent weights (I did leg presses for the previous workouts ^^ ).
> 
> ...


I would make sure you do cardio.. You will get allot more out of DNP with cardio tbh.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

dbaird said:


> I would make sure you do cardio.. You will get allot more out of DNP with cardio tbh.


I can't do cardio as my gym is underground and it's as hot as hell's waiting room.

I do fast paced walking for an hour or so a day.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

thinkinht said:


> I can't do cardio as my gym is underground and it's as hot as hell's waiting room.
> 
> I do fast paced walking for an hour or so a day.


get on a bike or go for a jog.. nice and cool this time of year


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Echo said:


> It was pretty interesting reading that, you definitely did go hypo as others have said
> 
> What I found interesting, is that someone on a relatively low dose of DNP can go hypo pretty easy, where as I was using 750mg per day for seven days (for research/curiosity purposes), and not once felt hypo. Saying that I was falling asleep at random points in the day, so that was maybe a sign.
> 
> ...


all in the name of Science..and that's sacrifice alright!!! but at least you were awarded with a climax


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Decided to try 375mg tonight (just swallowed my pill) if I die you guys can split the rest of my dnp (have got 29 tabs left) 

No but seriously, haven't felt a thing today, weather took a turn for the worst (sub zero for a few hours) and I was in a TSHIRT!! Loved that feelings friends were really perplexed haha, told them I've been having cold showers to increase my temperature and some dude said he used to do it too and it works???strong wtf.

Anyhow, DNP sides: non, even lethargy seems to have diminished somewhat, I sweat like a pig at night and I'm fine the rest of the time.

Why am I trying 375mg? 1- to see the difference with 250, I won't take 375 tomorrow too, i'll probably go down to 250 or even 125 if this is was too much. And I think I can handle it.

took some extra precautions: had fruit before bed and some mashed potatoes + extra fluid and anti-oxidants.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> Decided to try 375mg tonight (just swallowed my pill) if I die you guys can split the rest of my dnp (have got 29 tabs left)
> 
> No but seriously, haven't felt a thing today, weather took a turn for the worst (sub zero for a few hours) and I was in a TSHIRT!! Loved that feelings friends were really perplexed haha, told them I've been having cold showers to increase my temperature and some dude said he used to do it too and it works???strong wtf.
> 
> ...


If your body temperature is normal - you won't die. Your body is able to radiate the heat the DNP causes. You haven't hit your "tolerance" yet.

It takes 4-5 days to see if a new higher dosage works for you. Not sure what the purpose of taking it high for one day is going to do. If you can handle one day of high dosage, how that does that help you and help in planning out future doses? If 250mg creates little sides and is tolerable, bump it to 375mg.

Can't handle it? Take a day off and go back to 250mg. You hit your tolerance/comfort level.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> If your body temperature is normal - you won't die. Your body is able to radiate the heat the DNP causes. You haven't hit your "tolerance" yet.
> 
> It takes 4-5 days to see if a new higher dosage works for you. Not sure what the purpose of taking it high for one day is going to do. If you can handle one day of high dosage, how that does that help you and help in planning out future doses? If 250mg creates little sides and is tolerable, bump it to 375mg.
> 
> Can't handle it? Take a day off and go back to 250mg. You hit your tolerance/comfort level.


Simples mate it accumulates. 375 on 1 day might not do much but 2-3 days straight you'll definitely feel something. I remember my jump from 125 to 250, first night I was fine as wine then the day afterwards felt like I realy took it up a notch.

Besides this is my last chance to try a higher dose (it's more out of curiosity really) before I can't go higher than 250 due to life commitments.

I do check my temp from time to time but I've got chronic low temp almost all the day anyway, on T3 and DNP never went above 35.5 celsius


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Nice results, *anyways only girls can get cataracts *and that is a rare side for them too. You don't have worry about it.
> 
> Let us know how this cycle ends.
> 
> Cheers.


The part isn't true, not fully. This comes from a study from the 1930s when it was first noticed that people working in an environment that had DNP dust floating about in it were losing weight, keeping warm etc etc.

What was noticed was that there was a slightly higher incidence of cataracts in women compared to men, not that ONLY women got them. However if you are a woman planning on taking DNP in stead of taking VitC, VitE and ALA, take VitC, VitE and Pyruvate (and the ALA if you like) and this should level out the risk factors.

Also the 1930s study was on people that had had very long term exposure to DNP, not a 2 or 3 week run.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

agentmrbean said:


> If your body temperature is normal - you won't die. Your body is able to radiate the heat the DNP causes. You haven't hit your "tolerance" yet.
> 
> *It takes 4-5 days to see if a new higher dosage works for you*. Not sure what the purpose of taking it high for one day is going to do. If you can handle one day of high dosage, how that does that help you and help in planning out future doses? If 250mg creates little sides and is tolerable, bump it to 375mg.
> 
> Can't handle it? Take a day off and go back to 250mg. You hit your tolerance/comfort level.


I think what you are referring to the time it takes to build up to a peak level. Taking 375mg for 1 day will have an effect as there will 125mg extra in his system on that day, and so may well notice an increase even on day 1. This will build up over the 5/6/7 days to about an extra 350mg extra compared to the 250mg dose.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Survived through the night, had the deep breathing and tight chest feeling some people describe at higher doses. I knew what it was so I didn't freak out. honestly people who are reading this andd are thinking of doing DNP you HAVE to read as much as you can so you know whenever something happens what it is and what to expect (I am guilty of not knowing about the hypo attack :/ ) anyhow, my bed sheets are full of sweat. Other than this nothing else new really. I'm up a pound since yesterday even tho my diet has been good but I'm putting this down to water retention.

I don't think I'll do 375mg again, I can't sweat like that constantly, 250 was a lot but manageable sweat wise.

I don't feel lethargic at all today unlike how I sometimes feel on 250.

I can barely notice the difference between 250 and 375 tbh o.0


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

So went back to 250, feeling nothing as usual except the night sweats. No weight loss either but I know it was to be expected. It's weird tho, when I overate I was losing 0.5/1lb per day, now that I'm dieting seriously I'm not losing anymore ^^ .

Turns out I miscalculated my vacation date so I'll have to start my cycle 8 days in advance, so having my test e pin today but will hold off the tbol until I'm done with dnp (don't want the increased hunger), will keep eating at around maintenance while increasing protein. By the time I stop DNP on the 10th test won't have fully kicked in yet. DNP isn't affecting my workouts so from that angle it's fine.

Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Supposably it works better with carbs but everywhere you read it's all different opinions on what your diet should be like. What is your diet like?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicolegirl said:


> Supposably it works better with carbs but everywhere you read it's all different opinions on what your diet should be like. What is your diet like?


I get the protein I need for the day then I stop counting macros.

But based on my cronometer logs it's more or less isocaloric.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

250 mg again today.

Front loading w/ test 750 (mainly because I ordered too much) then will stay at 500/w.

Keeping this about the dnp: sweating like a pi at night, same terminal cancer patient feeling all day which I'm getting used to.

Basically I don't feel a thing at all most of the time then sometimes it hits you and you're like damn, this is not how a normal human being should feel like haha.

Anyhow, got 7 more days on this.

I dropped 0.5 pounds even tho I increased protein now that I'm on cycle. Will start an ai next week to try and minimize test water retention so I can see what kind of results I did get from dnp. Really hoping it'll be something cool like 1 stone loss ^^. However it's a strong compund, in optimal conditions I'd do this with fasted cardio in the morning and a good cal deficit in the middle of winter w/ no social or professional commitments.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Going to stop my run now, don't feel like staying on it anymore, it's becoming too hot (the weather), might either start again during the weekends or not, weight as of this morning 150 lbs.

- 10 lbs and I can see all the water weight I'm holding, we'll see how much I'll lose in the next few days. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> Going to stop my run now, don't feel like staying on it anymore, it's becoming too hot (the weather), might either start again during the weekends or not, weight as of this morning 150 lbs.
> 
> - 10 lbs and I can see all the water weight I'm holding, we'll see how much I'll lose in the next few days. Will keep you guys updated.


Where do you live? In a non creepy way  just you said the weather is hot. Good luck hope it's a good bit more weight you've lost.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicolegirl said:


> Where do you live? In a non creepy way  just you said the weather is hot. Good luck hope it's a good bit more weight you've lost.


Southern France. Hot is subjectif of course, i'll be back to wearing a jacket and everything within a few days of stopping but I'm inside all day in a t-shirt it's a bit weird + getting a bit bored of it tbh ^^.

Honestly considering I wasn't in a calorie deficit at all I consider 10 lbs to be a good result even tho I'll probably drop a bit more in the income days.

DNP is definitely some strong stuff, I know how to handle it, I'll be much more prepared next time. But tbh 10 lbs in 3 weeks with minimal efforts (besides coping with being alive on DNP haha) is great result in itself.


----------

